# Two Scandinavian Folk Songs, Orchestrated



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

I arranged these two Scandinavian folk songs, "Who can sail without the wind?" and "Dreamt a Dream".

The first is a Swedish/Finnish Folk Melody, the second is a Danish hymn written in the 14th century.

I made my own arrangements and orchestrated them.






Please let me know what you think!


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone who wants to give their opinion?


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I liked them. Very atmospheric. I immediately think of a medieval war/strategy game while listening to them. Both of them would make a great background track for such games. Good job!


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi mediummaevum,

I like it.

The cymbal crash at the beginning is a bit abrupt, it could be introduced more softly and elongated a tad, also, since it doesn't reoccur, it seems a bit lonely. It should also lift a tad more dynamically from that moment on. otherwise it seems as if it doesn't serve much purpose, but other than that, nice work.

Regards
Mark


----------

